# Undercarriage picture of Chevy Cruze



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Seeing as my diesel has only one exhaust pipe, what is that picture off?


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Aussie said:


> Seeing as my diesel has only one exhaust pipe, what is that picture off?


The links I posted are pictures of other random cars. I would like to see these types of pictures for the Cruze.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is all I could find.

View attachment 132017


https://www.google.com.au/search?q=...niv&sa=X&ei=367KVM-kJZTk8AW7zoFw&ved=0CCsQ7Ak


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Any reason for LTZ RS as nothing underside changes on the LTZ IIRC, externally is bumpers, side skirts and trunk lip.


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Any reason for LTZ RS as nothing underside changes on the LTZ IIRC, externally is bumpers, side skirts and trunk lip.


I was looking under my car the other night and was just wondering if anyone had a nice shot of the underside of the car. I was making an assumption that brackets and body panels were different on cars with the RS package. The LTZ RS is specifically the model that I have, so I would be able to relate. Also, certain models of the cruze have the Z-link rear suspension, so that would be different.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

The Z-link, or more correctly the Watts Link added to the suspension is simply there to stop any sideways movement of the rear axle, it is not a different suspension any more than adding a sway bar is. 99% of average drivers would never notice the difference, but a press on driver would.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Year dependent, everyone but Eco 6mt has z link in 2011 and I believe 2012. LTZ features pretty much are RS features to other trims. For example Chrome RS transparent gauges are standard on a non RS LTZ and Diesel.


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Ok guys, I edited my original post. I am willing to accept any picture of the undercarriage of any Chevy Cruze model. :blink:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine isn't exactly stock now, and I don't have any before pictures.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I took pictures of the exhaust. It may not be general enough to get a full idea of the entire undercarriage...


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I took pictures of the exhaust. It may not be general enough to get a full idea of the entire undercarriage...


Dan,

Those are some great shots. Its funny how big the tunnel is for that 2" exhaust pipe haha. I was particularly interested in the pinch weld seams down along the frame. I really appreciate the help though! ccasion14:


----------

